# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > General and Miscellaneous Mapping >  Message to Hemophage about his CC3 question on Grids

## ravells

Hi Hemophage, I've moved your query to the 'How Do I???' section.

For some reason there was no redirect option and as you have fewer than 5 posts I can't PM you, hence this message.

----------

